# Automatic Repair Loop



## ThePheonixLotus (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm working with a fairly brand new, just past the manufacturer warranty laptop. Asus X551M. From what I have been able to research this is a fairly common issue with the new windows 8. 

My computer was running a bit slow and so I figured that it needed to restart. I restarted it and ever since it has been coming up with a loading screen, then giving me a screen that says, "Something went wrong with your computer. We're just collecting information then we'll restart it for you." It looks like it's going to load, I see 0% on the screen, then within a millisecond it is restarting and this time it says "Preparing Automatic Repair" shortly followed by a black screen in which nothing happens. I have let it sit for an entire day seeing if anything will change and the process just starts over again. 

I have seen a few things explaining this but either they suggest something seriously tech advanced, they require a reinstall disk which I don't have, or they don't work. I have tried all of the "f"s (F1, F2, F9, etc) but so far only F2 works. It leads me to the BIOS screen which doesn't allow me to do anything except change the password. F9 gets a change in screen and I see the windows logo but it leads to a black screen as well. Is there anything left I can try?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can't access the Recovery partition now and didn't make other Recovery media you can see if Asus sells Recovery DVDs or a USB flash drive. If you get Windows 8 running or "recovered" I suggest that you update to Windows 8.1 and then get the Windows updates beyond that.


----------



## JLR47 (Jun 22, 2014)

I ran across this problem and it was windows update trying to update .NET 4.5. My pc when reverted back no longer had it. So I stopped the downloads from doing it automatically and checked to see which ones failed (all the .NET ones for my pc) So, I went to Microsoft website and downloaded the .Net 4.5, then went back and updated and it was fine. BUT when my pc went into Preparing automatic Repair, after the black screen, it loaded and I jumped to turn off automatic updates asap. Then reviewed list of failed updates. My pc has been fine every since.


----------

